# SSD Thunderbolt for MacBook Pro (2013)



## Old Timer (Sep 6, 2018)

Does anyone know of an SSD I can run from my MacBook Pro's (late 2013) thunderbolt connector. I see I can get Samsung SSDs for USB 2 and USB 3, but there doesn't seem to be much for thunderbolt.

I know about the Blackmagic multidock but this is kind of expensive. Is there a cheaper option I'm missing? I've spent the last hour looking online and nothing is popping up.

Currently both my USB connectors are in use and I have a 7,200 drive connected to the thunderbolt. The drive struggles with the orchestral libraries and I'm figuring an SSD would improve matters, but I'd like to use the thunderbolt if I can.

Any thoughts/advice would be, as ever, appreciated.

Yours, Old Timer.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 6, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> Does anyone know of an SSD I can run from my MacBook Pro's (late 2013) thunderbolt connector. I see I can get Samsung SSDs for USB 2 and USB 3, but there doesn't seem to be much for thunderbolt.
> 
> I know about the Blackmagic multidock but this is kind of expensive. Is there a cheaper option I'm missing? I've spent the last hour looking online and nothing is popping up.
> 
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/Transcend-512GB-Thunderbolt-StoreJet-TS512GSJM500/dp/B00NV9LSEE/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1536253944&sr=8-10&keywords=thunderbolt+SSD (Transcend), https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirect/picassoRedirect.html/ref=pa_sp_atf_aps_sr_pg1_2?ie=UTF8&adId=A04178863LVU4GZH2AJIM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FLacie-Rugged-Thunderbolt-Portable-STFS500400%2Fdp%2FB071FWB8L2%2Fref%3Dsr_1_2_sspa%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1536253944%26sr%3D8-2-spons%26keywords%3Dthunderbolt%2BSSD%26psc%3D1%26smid%3DA3JC02LVN0LU5G&qualifier=1536253944&id=3906387404396754&widgetName=sp_atf (Lacie), https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008D4X9UI/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvpv2_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=6375e697-f226-4dbd-a63a-5ec697811ee1&pd_rd_wg=blY8p&pf_rd_r=P1P1RPDQYZ64MHRJNF9W&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B008D4X9UI&pd_rd_w=DFAkR&pf_rd_i=thunderbolt+SSD+portable&pd_rd_r=c22a6b48-51bf-4434-ac75-2857854c2d4f&ie=UTF8&qid=1536254074&sr=2 (Buffalo), https://www.amazon.com/G-Technology-G-DRIVE-Thunderbolt-Portable-0G03040/dp/B00G9TZM22/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&qid=1536254218&sr=8-27&keywords=thunderbolt+enclosure (G-technology)

Ive already burned through a few buffalo SSDs. I find that SSDs eventually will die on you, and buying portable drives is a waste of money. Akitio used to have a really small RAID enclosure that could fit two SSDs in it. I believe they've updated it and added HDMI but removed the ability to daisy chain. If you're looking for another alternative, you can just buy an SSD, and use a https://www.amazon.com/G-Technology-0G03586-1TB-G-Drive-Thunderbolt/dp/B00SIJHO9K/ref=sr_1_52?ie=UTF8&qid=1536254286&sr=8-52&keywords=thunderbolt+enclosure (thunderbolt enclosure). at least that way, if the drive dies on you, you can just buy another SSD and swap it out.


----------



## Old Timer (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply chocobitz825. I had another thought. Could I get a USB hub (like this, ) and just plug the SSD into that. Would it work do you think?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 8, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> Thanks for your reply chocobitz825. I had another thought. Could I get a USB hub (like this, ) and just plug the SSD into that. Would it work do you think?





There are a few things to consider. An SSD will be faster than a disk drive, period. However if you want to get the best out of those speeds, the type of connection is everything.








If I recall correctly, a 2013 MacBook has Thunderbolt 2 ports, which means you're getting the second best speed potential available. Thunderbolt 2 is still faster than all USB options right now. There are many https://www.omnicoreagency.com/best-thunderbolt-2-docks/ (Thunderbolt 2 Hubs) available that will let you plug in HDMI devices, usb devices, etc., and daisy chain thunderbolt devices, but if you plug a USB SSD device into a thunderbolt 2 hub's USB port you'll be restricted to USB speeds.

Ideally you would want a thunderbolt 2 SSD drive connected directly to your MacBook for the best speeds. Second best option is to daisy chain a Thunderbolt SSD through a thunderbolt hub. If you go the SSD route, really you'll see speed improvements no matter what, but it will be a waste considering the cost and overall potential of SSD Drives if you only use a USB-based SSD.


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 8, 2018)

Unless the external SSD uses a PCIe/NVMe interface rather than SATA, you’re not going to see any benefit from Thunderbolt over USB 3. USB 3 is entirely capable of handling the bandwidth of external SATA SSDs, at lower cost than Thunderbolt enclosures. Personally, for sample library usage, I’d just buy a Samsung T5 and be done with it.

As for SSD longevity, the only SSD I’ve ever killed was a crappy off-brand with a SandForce controller. All my Samsung and Intel SSDs have been reliable, some of them for many years now.


----------



## Old Timer (Sep 8, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> Unless the external SSD uses a PCIe/NVMe interface rather than SATA, you’re not going to see any benefit from Thunderbolt over USB 3. USB 3 is entirely capable of handling the bandwidth of external SATA SSDs, at lower cost than Thunderbolt enclosures. Personally, for sample library usage, I’d just buy a Samsung T5 and be done with it.
> 
> As for SSD longevity, the only SSD I’ve ever killed was a crappy off-brand with a SandForce controller. All my Samsung and Intel SSDs have been reliable, some of them for many years now.



Hi - do you think it would work okay with a USB hub?


----------

